

Playable Archaeology: An Interview with the Telehack's Anonymous Creator - bproper
http://waxy.org/2011/06/playable_archaeology_an_interview_with_the_telehacks_anonymous_creator/

======
waxpancake
Hey, I wrote this! Let me know if you have any questions about it.

